# another bladder infection



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

...oh why again, again?!


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

Oh wow do I ever sympathize with you. I get them ALL THE TIME...lol. I do everything right, everything that doctors have told me to do, and I still get them about once every 2 or 3 months. It would not be such a big deal to me except the antibiotics make my IBS like 3,000 times worse. Not to mention the absolute bothersome pain that accompanies it *sigh*... Hang in there....


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

HipJan,Don't think I'm insane (although I might be), but I don't recall whether you still have your ovaries. Just wondering if a complete hyster was done, if this problem would still occur.Sorry you're having this problem.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Man, can I empathize. IBS can make your prone to UTIs; so can hysterectomy, I'm told. Did they culture your specimen, and, if so, what kind of bacteria was it? You probably already know this, but drinking lots of water helps the antibiotics by flushing out the bacteria. If you're in pain, you can also get that bladder anesthetic (can't remember the name)--the one that dyes your urine red--over the counter.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

erin - you too? ohhhhhhhhhhhh...... do they give you any reason why? I try to be careful too. any suggestions? I know what you mean about the antibiotics. I have a bad stomach lining (making me high risk for cancer), and I have a whacky nervous system at times; antibiotics make everything worse.Patty - no more ovaries. actually, I would think that being run down from the surgery, plus getting used to synthetic hormones as opposed to my natural ones, could make me more susceptible to infection. zig - yup, lots of water. I tend to do that anyway, most of the time. nope, no UA, no culture this time. I about got my head bitten off for even asking for a UA first (by the receptionist who was following orders). the diagnosis was made over the phone based on symptoms this time. that does not seem right to me, but at least that way I could get the antibiotics quicker. they are already helping somewhat, I believe. if you ever think of that OTC stuff, let me know. also, aloe vera juice and baking soda (in water) can be soothing.understand you, zig, are doing a bit better these days with regards to UTIs?


----------



## lookingood (Sep 12, 2002)

I was just wondering if anyone of you seen any blood in your urine when you had the bladder infection. I got up about 2 weeks ago and when I went to pee it was just blood. Scared me to death!!! Went to the er and they did a urine test and x rays. They told me nothing showed up on the x rays but the urine showed a infection. I had no pain at all. I first notice a little blood over a year ago. But it would only happen maybe every 3 months and it would only be on the toliet paper. You know what I mean, where the paper is just a little pink when you wipe. Does any of this make sense to you all.?


----------



## erin5983 (Mar 25, 2003)

HipJan,I have gotten no reason why they reoccur so often. Apparently IBS makes you more prone, but no one has been able to explain why (does anyone know?!). I try to drink lots of cranberry juice because that's recommended, and after ANY type of anything sexual I jump and RUN to the bathroom to pee...







. I wish I knew better ways to avoid it but I guess I just have to keep doing whatever they say. I wish there was a way to treat it without such irritating antibiotics!!!! Just so you know that you're not alone!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

thanks!looking - once I noticed a tiny bit of blood with an infection. we're all so different with our symptoms. some time ago, I didn't even know I had an infection (nor did a doctor or two!), because my symptoms aren't always typical.


----------



## Suki1 (Mar 30, 2003)

Cranberry juice is the way to go, but make sure there isn't any sugar in it. Get the regular Ocean Spray with no sugar or ,go to the health store and get the real stuff. I used to have so much trouble with that! The other thing, don't hold it for more then 20 mins if you have to go.That's what used to be the problem with me, I wouldn't get up in the middle of the night, and I'd pay for it the next morning!I also find that ever sense I started detoxing my system ..I haven't had anymore problems with that.Suki


----------



## KimberlyP (Feb 22, 2003)

Hi Everyone,I am a new kid on the block to this site. But I couldn't overlook the topic of a recurring bladder infection. I too have IBS, but I also have another condition called IC- Interstitial Cystitis. The common symptoms are like a bladder infection, but the culture ususally comes back negative or there is a high level of red blood cells (loukocyites,sp) found in the urine that makes one think of bladder infection-- but it's not, it could be a kidney problem or IC. Please ask you Doctor to refer you to a urologist to rule out IC. IC is usually tied in with other conditions. Please look at the web site, www.ichelp.com, it would tell you more about it.I hope this may be of some help ...Take Care Kim P


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Hi, Kim, thanks. Back in 2001, I did go to a urologist and had tons of tests including exploratory kidney surgery, but they couldn't tell me anything (except that I had a vericose vein-like "artifact" in one kidney!). A cystoscopy showed nothing; however, it wasn't a thorough cystoscopy. When I pressed the doctor more, he acted as if, yes, it was possible that I had an irritated bladder (I'd asked about IC right off the bat).However, I do also have real infections in addition to sometimes having irritation. This time, I got really bad chills (and other things), and then I knew I had an infection. Other times it's harder to tell.Suki, I used to drink a bit of watered-down pure cran. juice (mixed with aloe vera and other stuff) every morning. However, believe it or not, I finally figured out that the cran. had begun to irritate my bladder. In fact, my nutritionist had me drinking that concoction before I'd ever even had an infection, so it didn't appear to help me ward off infection as it's supposed to.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Here's an address for the bladder anelgesic, HipJan. http://shop.store.yahoo.com/utihelp/10-97.html I think they carry it at Wal-Mart. Don't get the stuff called Cystex; most women say it doesn't help.I've read that you should always insist on a urinalysis with culture and sensitivity, especially if you have IBS. Otherwise, they have to give you a broad-spectrum antibiotic, which will definitely kill off more of the "good bacteria" in your intestines than one that specifically targets the bacteria you have. Ironically, they gave me CIPRO for my bad UTI four years ago, which is supposed to kill everything, but I had gram-positive bacteria, which is one of the few things CIPRO is not good for. (But it did do a number on my IBS!) Have you thought about using one of the OTC urine tests to make sure there's an infection? For me, at least, sometimes it's difficult to distinguish between bladder pain and pain in the surrounding organs. What antibiotics are they giving you? If you don't feel better after 48 hours of taking them, I'd call the doctor. I'm so sorry you're going through this--I know how bad it sucks.


----------



## Suki1 (Mar 30, 2003)

Well the cranberry worked for me, but I only took it while I had the infection. I don't drink it everyday. When your on antibiotics it's good to eat yogurt. That puts back the good bacteria.I refuse to take antibiotics anymore ,if I can help it.It's really toxic for your system. I had Iridology done last year (I recommend this for everyone)and he saw little dots in my eyes and that show him how much antibiotics I still had in my system. From every time I had an ear infection, kideny and bladder infection over the years.Suki


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

Hipjan,I used to get lots of bladder infections... even with my bladder problems these days, I never get them anymore. For me the secret is drinking about 12 ounces of Ocean Spray Cranberry Juice several times a week along with lots of cold water every day. I have to void often, but I don't get the infections anymore.Hope this helps, Evie


----------



## Lisa_NZ (Apr 4, 2003)

Hi,I haven't had ibs for just over 4 months now, but in the last month I had my first bladder infection!!A friend suggested cranberry juice/tablets so I took those for a week and the pain subsided slightly when I went to the bathroom, but then I started to get a severe pain in my back. When I finally went to the Doctor she said it had travelled into my kidney!!One thing she did tell me, was that once you have a bladder infection you are prone to more. I'm not quite sure why, but now I'm VERY careful as I certainly don't wish for another one!!There are all the common things, like hygiene etc but I'm always careful about that so I dont know how mine came about.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

thanks, zig, for the link. my former urologist told me about CystaQ once (tried that?) - a "natural" formula. yup, in the past it was hard to tell bladder pain from other organ pain (such as ovaries), but now that some of my parts down there are gone, the bladder pain is more obvious to me; plus I had lots of chills, and I just felt very out of sorts, so I was pretty sure I had an infection. but all the same, the next time I'm at the doc, I will ask him why in the world I wasn't allowed to have a UA this time (I AM getting a UA on Monday, though.) luckily, my levaquin appears to have helped; I began feeling better after a day or two. suki, I know, I HATE taking antibiotics myself and hate the thought of the damage they do; they can give me neurological pain for months, plus goof up my sensitive stomach. my levaquin has been the easiest on my system, so far, though (but I have a bit of C, not D, curiously). however, I feel I'm quite careful and cautious, and I still get infections; my former nutritionist was opposed to antibiotics (believed in super-boosting the immune system instead), but I'm afraid that I will never put myself through such misery again.evie, lisa, I think the pure cran. juice, even when watered down, is too hard on my bladder. however, I may try to somewhat regularly drink some other version - or perhaps look into the supplements. I drink quite a bit of water generally, but why is cold water good? lisa, I hope the kidney infection got under control okay. thanks, everyone!


----------



## Suki1 (Mar 30, 2003)

If your looking to boost your immune system ..check out the "Harmony" product on my web site. Harmony is a natural organic food that supplies you with the nutrients you need to help balance your body and strengthen your immune system. You will find that consistent use of this product can increase your energy and overall well-being.Suki


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Well, looks like I'll be calling the urologist tomorrow a.m. I was doing fine from my suspected UTI, and my UA was clear, but then for the past few days I've been having problems: the feeling of pelvic/bladder inflammation and urgency; my hot flashes/chills are heightened too. My internist didn't want anything to do with this, so off I am again to the urologist, as soon as I can talk with the nurse. (I'm trying a different nurse/doctor from 1-1/2 years ago, though in the same practice.) I either have bacteria that aren't showing up in the UA or IC, which I have suspected before (long frustrating story).I was supposed to get up bright and early for jury duty tomorrow, but I just called the automated phone service to cancel again, my last time to cancel.I've about given up on ever having a "normal" life.







Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

That's not good news, HipJan. I hope they find out what the problem is, and that there isn't a long wait to see the urologist. (You know how those specialists are.) I know what you mean about feeling "normal." After a while, you get to thinking that "crappy" IS normal.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

The nurse got me in for tomorrow a.m. - amazing - at the time when I was hoping to go with my hubby to pick up my MIL from the airport. I think you can get in quicker when you are an established patient; plus this particular nurse has been my father's nurse for many years.Here we go again: more urology torture! And still no paycheck or group insurance till June (hubby starts work next week, finally, though).My body is so weird at times. A friend who was visiting me last week from out of town asked if I thought with my recent surgery I was finally "over the hump." People don't understand.


----------



## Stace (Sep 20, 2000)

Sorry to hear you are having these problems, Janet. Hope you're feeling better real soon!!Stacey


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

HipJan,Please let us know what dr says. I certainly hope they can find the root of your problem. Uncertainty can cause so much stress, if you're like me.I have been feeling great this month. My cycle started without a problem and I've been eating (although much less than usual). I'm going to take the hyster idea very slowly at this point.Have now lost almost 10 lbs and am glad; I'm getting into some of my size 6 dresses now. My 8 pants are just too big now!


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Yes, let us know what the urologist says. Is it a man or a woman? One uro I saw was a sneaky one; she was doing a pelvic and shoved a catheter in while I wasn't looking. They practically had to unhook my fingernails from the ceiling. Then her answer to all my problems was urethral dilation. (I beat a hasty retreat out of there.) Didn't you say that you'd had a IV pylegram before? If so, did they find problems then? If your UA was clear, it could be a number of things, including IC, or maybe just residual inflammation from a previous infection. Anyway, I hope you get treated well and they find some answers.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Man urologist, kind of elderly. I got the same torture this morning as you did, zig: pressing on pelvic area and then shoving the thing in. I jumped a little. I generally get aggravated by my doctor's visits, and this was no great exception, but at least this doctor volunteered some info I hadn't quite heard before. He said that, yes, I could have a case of mild IC (symptoms don't occur all the time anymore, as they used to) - or I could have chronic low-grade infection in the urethra or uretor (one of those). He said the symptoms of the two problems are virtually indistinguishable. In the case of the latter, he said that bacteria won't even show up in a UA (except, I guess, when the infection gets really bad) - thank you, thank you! Now, that sounds like a possibility to me.He wanted to give me more antibiotics for three weeks: Macro-something (like Macrobid), until I reminded him that Macrobid gave me horrible drug fever last time, which greatly surprised him. (I wish doctors would have time to read their files.) So, he gave me Detrol, apparently an antispasmodic, instead. More antispasmodics. Somehow, that's supposed to relax the bladder and perhaps empty things out better (not that I was doing too badly that way). I won't have a series of horrible tests just yet - like back in 2001 - but he warned me that I might indeed need to have them again in a few weeks. I guess they need to make sure I don't have cancer or something.He's also doing a culture, on my request; didn't offer it on his own. He said, "Sure, we'll do a culture." Fun way to spend the first day with my MIL, who is visiting for 3 weeks! More bladder inflammation as we speak. More later!


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

That seems somewhat encouraging, HipJan. At least it sounds as if this guy has a clue. Would mild IC be the same as urethral syndrome? I was told I had one or the other. However, I think there's something to the urethral infection theory, as bacteria from this might not show up in a midstream UA. I also have a urethrocele, which creates a small, poorly emptying "pool" in there.In any case, a week of the antibiotic Tequin and removal of an ovarian tumor made things a lot better for me. Tomorrow I see the gyno for my one-year checkup after the surgery. I get to have a delightful ultrasound to make sure nothing's growing back. I always disappoint the technician because my irritable bladder simply WILL NOT hold those couple of quarts of water they want me to drink!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Did you have your checkup?The Detrol, so far, appears to be helping the irritable bladder (and pain) for me, but I don't like the side-effects, such as being a bit wired (which I tend to be anyway). I don't know about urethral syndrome. (I do know, though, that the hyster. seems to have slightly slowed things down a bit.) I never have pain on urination (except after procedures), so I am wondering if the urethra has a problem or not.Good luck to us both! And to everyone else on this thread!


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Yes, good luck to us all! I did have the ultrasound yesterday, and there were no new growths. The gyno said the one ovary I have left is "inactive," so I guess I'm officially in the Big M. As a side note, he said I have ZERO lactobacilli, so I guess that would explain some of my other female problems. (Probably none in the intestines, either!)I've been told, urethral syndrome is considered the beginning stages of IC. And I think IC is usually characterized by no burning with urination--rather, pain and spasms in the bladder and abdomen. I'm hoping that's not what you have, HipJan!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

those are exactly my symptoms! but, anymore, I only generally get them after an infection or after a round of antibiotics, not all the time (used to be all the time, though).


----------



## Reegan (Apr 4, 2003)

I was surprised to find that other women are having problems with UTIs as well as IBS. I have been getting like one UTI a month for over a year and my DR. thinks that antibiotics have killed the normal flora in my intestines. I now take cranberry vitamins and acidophilus vitamins. Has anyone found a website on how they are connected?


----------



## Persistance (Jul 11, 1999)

Yes, good luck to you all on this.Funny why he wouldn't prescribe another antibiotic for you on this, Jan. What tests do you think you will have to have? If they use a flexible cystoscope, it shouldn't hurt and shouldn't take that long, either. ???Ugh, Zig. Shoved it up while you weren't looking!!


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

Yeah, so much for the theory about women doctors being more gentle. She also wasn't very chatty--her bedside manner consisted mostly of Tim Allen-type grunts.To diagnose IC, I understand you need a bladder distension under general anesthesia. Only then do the typical "Hunner's ulcers" become visible, plus it reveals if bladder capacity is diminished. This test is also considered therapeutic, as many women get relief from their symptoms afterward. (Or so I'm told--I'm still prevaricating on having it done.)


----------



## angelk753 (Oct 16, 2001)

Hi ladies.I havent read all the post so forgive me if I repeat anything.Has anyone been checked for reflux. Thats when the some valve close before it should and the urine heads back to the kidneys instead of exiting. I have had a uretha implantation when I was young. All I remember is I used to have a really bad UTI every month that would put me in the hospitol till I was 8. Thats when they decided to do the surgery.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

thanks for all the input, everyone. I'll ask about that, angel.I'm about to call the uro. nurse in a little while, to tell her about the side-effects of the bladder med. (appears to be aggravating my already-aggravated stomach) and suggest that I stop taking it. I also have another GI doc appt lined up for 2 wk from now to discuss my horrible GI/back pains.the doc wanted to give me more antibiotics - three weeks' worth of something related to Macrobid - but I said, no, no, after 2-3 weeks of Macrobid the last time, I was in sorry shape (high fever). don't know what we'll do now. don't know what tests I'm likely up for in June; probably the same ones as before, I assume, though I would think that by now they'd want to do the test zig has described. fun.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

nurse told me to stop taking the bladder antispasmodic. I'll find out next week what they want to do with - or to - me.zig, was told my culture came back negative, so it appears I do not have any abnormal bacterial problem - but it was worth a try.


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

Sorry to hear about the infection!







I've had a few inffections myself... I have over active bladder, that causes alot of problem.So I can totally sympathize.







I will be praying for you!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

thanks, nellie.







yes, like you, I believe I may have kind of an overactive bladder in addition to infections (plus, I believe, some irritation of the bladder lining as well).


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

Have you heard of a product called EZO standard? I've never had a UTI, most guys probably don't get them as often but I've heard that's a good medicine to take. I tried the EZO when I was passing a stone once (don't ask, not a fun story) and it turns your pee bright orange. Wes


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Hip try the cranberry juice. And have you ever tried Flomax. It relaxes the base of the bladder so when you go to the bathroom you empty your bladder and avoid having bacteria grow in the bladder from not emptying. My husband was having so many of these problems and is seeing a Urologist at Memorial City at Frostwood and he swears by this medicine.Now my daughter and I want to kill him a bit a less..







I think we know where every bathroom is in Houston and our road trip...oh it was such a nightmare...All we kept saying was NOT AGAIN... He would have the urge to go the bathroom so much because the bladder was not emptying.


----------



## WhoaNellie1487 (May 5, 2003)

Hipjan, There are treatments for Over Active bladder. I tried detrol LA,it didn't work for me mainly because my back was/is my problem.but OAB is treatable.. But yea Cranberry juice is really good for you. Especially your bladder.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Hi again! I'll check out what you mention, Wes. Rita, my father's and my uro. is on Frostwood too (don't tell me it's the same office as your hubby's, like our gastro. office is the same one!). I'll check out Flomax sometime. The doc gave me Detrol a few weeks ago, but would you believe that it appeared to really aggravate my already-enraged upper GI system?! I still haven't recovered from that and from the bad effect antibiotics have on my stomach and bladder lining (and I've been doing GI testing). Also, I used to drink a little cran juice every day - per my nutritionist, and that was before I even had any infections - and after a long time, I concluded that cran. juice really irritates my bladder.My body is overly sensitive to - everything!


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Rita, on second thought, I will NOT be trying Flomax in this lifetime. It is only for men.


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

I'm sorry to hear this continues to bother you, HipJan. Cranberry juice is great for infections (although more for prevention than cure), but it can be aggravating for those with interstitial cystitis. Those who do use cranberry juice should make sure it's pure juice and not cranberry "cocktail," because that's loaded with sugar that can make things worse and encourage yeast as well. Drinking lots of water is good for both conditions (slosh, slosh).There seems to be a triad of IC, IBS and vulvodynia that goes together in a lot of women(myself included). IMO, it's some kind of inflammatory, autoimmune or hormonal process.


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

I hope and pray you're feeling better very soon !Jeanne


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Thanks, everyone, for the wishes! To let you all know, midway through this thread, my bladder started doing better but then my upper GI and related back pain (and other things) got much worse. We checked pancreas, and next will be GB, but it's likely my goofed-up stomach (I assume) once again. I'm giving myself lots of Zantac, which is helping. My bladder only bothers me every several days for a short while (for now, that is); like, last night, it was very irritable, and now it's fine. I think my body goes from one thing to the next, literally nearly every moment of my life; right now, my right shoulder muscles are spasming. I assume it's due in part to my auto. nervous system dysfunction, a horrible condition that some doctors think to be make-believe. Blab, blab, blab, thanks for listening...we're all in this together!


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

HipJan,Do stay on top of things. There has to be a medical reason for everything that goes on with our bodies and the reason must be discovered. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## RitaLucy (May 3, 2000)

Hi Hip..I didn't know that...duh...My huband is going to Melvin Anhalt or something like that. Well too bad about the Flomax because it has really helped my husband a lot. I will have to find out now out of curiosity why it is only for men. BTW, I am glad you are doing better.


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Oh, yes, that's the same doctor. I knew it! I had been going to Kalish, but his nurse at the time (she may not be there any longer) was nasty, so I decided to change to my father's long-time doctor. His nurse, Mary Ann, is super nice.


----------

